#ubuntu-tw 2011-05-30
<yao_ziyuan> the same chinese web portal browsed by fedora 15 and ubuntu 11.04: http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/9764/fedora15.png http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/7025/ubuntu1104k.png the former is like writing with a brush and the latter with a pen. you see which is better!
<yao_ziyuan> 看不到图的人看: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/attachment.cgi?id=501722 https://bugzilla.redhat.com/attachment.cgi?id=501723
<yao_ziyuan> 还是看不到图的人看: http://www.bytecool.com/temp/fedora15.png http://www.bytecool.com/temp/ubuntu1104.png 看看 ubuntu 和 fedora 显示中文的差距... 一个是钢笔, 一个是毛笔...
<yao_ziyuan> 效率真高, 他们现在修正了: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=708921
#ubuntu-tw 2011-05-31
<yao_ziyuan> 有没有听说过男人吃了会对丑女(或者原本对她没有欲望)有欲望的药或食品?
#ubuntu-tw 2011-06-01
<Steven_Lau> Hi，有人在线吗，求助
<Steven_Lau> 最近为了学习Android内核开发，花了很长时间下完了Android系统的源码，可是没想到编译时提示需要Glibc2.11，而Ubuntu9.10自带的只能支持到Glibc2.10版的。
<Steven_Lau> 新立得不支持升级Glibc到2.11，除非升级到Ubuntu10，但我不想去升到10，毕竟这在9.10下面花了很长时间搭建了各种开发环境。就从ubuntu官网上下载了Glibc2.11的源文件，
<Steven_Lau> 想直接从它的源代码编译安装。
<Steven_Lau> 执行 configure，make，make check 等步骤都顺利通过了，
<Steven_Lau> 但是执行make install 这一步时噩梦来了，到最后一步报错如下：
<Steven_Lau> rm -f /home/xxx/workspace/eglibc2.11/eglibc-build/elf/symlink.list
<Steven_Lau> make[1]: *** [install-symbolic-link] Segmentation fault
<Steven_Lau> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/xxx/workspace/eglibc2.11/eglibc-2.11.1'
<Steven_Lau> make: *** [install] 错误 2
<Steven_Lau> 接下来的现象就是系统中所有应用软件都运行不了，
<Steven_Lau> 更头痛的是命令行环境中的所有命令都运行不了，每个命令都报同样的错误提示：段错误
<Steven_Lau> 想make uninstall make clean都没机会，无奈强制关机，但是重启后进入启动的那个圆圈图标后就不动了，尝试进入Recovery模式也是同样现象，该怎么办才能挽救呢，不想重装啊，一是这是windows7和Ubuntu9.10的双系统，搞不好Windows7都无法启动，更重要的原因是这个Ubuntu9.10里面的好几种开发环境的配置花了不少时é
<Steven_Lau> —´ï¼Œè¯·å›é‡Œé«˜äººç›¸åŠ©ï¼Œä¸èƒœæ„Ÿæ¿€ï¼ï¼ï¼
<yao_ziyuan> guys, how do you think of kung fu panda 2's storyline? do you find any political allusions in it?
#ubuntu-tw 2011-06-03
<clara> ubuntu跟windows不一樣, 有方法把ubuntu的速成簡易中文輸入法做到跟windows一樣嗎? 誰可以幫我... 
<clara> HELLO.. 有人嗎?
<blueghost> 有人嗎, 有輸入法的問題要問.
<blueghost> 有人嗎, 有輸入法的問題要問.
<blueghost> 有人嗎, 有輸入法的問題要問.
<blueghost> 關于輸入法的
<blueghost> 很急
<blueghost> 很急啊. 
<blueghost> clara:) 你也喊喊啊
<clara> hello, anybody here?
<blueghost> 有人嗎
<clara> 我快下班了, 有人嗎?????
<blueghost> 這裏的都潛水
<clara> 哈哈
<blueghost> :)
<clara> 無剛剛不是打簡體的嗎?
<clara> ä½ 
<blueghost> 換繁體了啊
<blueghost> 我怕在這打簡體會被罵
<clara> 我本來中文就打得不快, 用這個ubuntu 我真的快要殺人:P
<blueghost> 一定的用你那個 輸入法嗎, 拼音不可以嗎
<blueghost> 用 fctix 
<clara> 我不懂拼音吶...
<blueghost> 呵呵
<blueghost> 等晚上過來吧, 可能這裏先在沒人說話的
<clara> 是我中文沒學好啦...
<blueghost> 你那輸入法, 是台灣的?
<blueghost> 沒聽說過
<blueghost> 有人嗎
<blueghost> 有人嗎
<clara> 我在外國, 時間不同啊..
<clara> 對, 但很多香港人都有用.. 比chongjie 容易些
<clara> 好了, 我下班了, XIEXIE你這麼熱心, 人好好啊 :)
#ubuntu-tw 2011-06-04
<kenny_chou> w
<kenny_chou> list
<kenny_chou> LISY
<kenny_chou> XD
<kenny_chou> 有人嗎?
<bluek> http://imagebin.org/156676
<bluek> 帮帮忙
<adfhh> help plz, how can i type chinese in ubuntu 11.04?  the installed system is english version. I have ibus and input method installed. but it just displays what i typed,  
<bluek> adfhh, /join #ubuntu
<DaBao> 有何軟體能編輯ARSC文件麽？
<nathan-wu> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2011-06-05
<wen_> 我的pidgin为什么登录不上gtalk呢？
#ubuntu-tw 2012-05-29
<byonk> http://www.clip-studio.com/quma/
#ubuntu-tw 2012-05-31
<hugokuo> 謀郎
<hugokuo> ubuntu server 是不是有一個現象
<hugokuo> 當網路線拔掉一段時間後
<hugokuo> 再插上去
<hugokuo> 會做一次DHCP request 
<hugokuo> 就算/etc/network/interfaces 有設定static ip 
<hugokuo> 11.10 and 12.04
<shang> hi all, 有人知道Ubuntu 12.04 裡面的中文字體支援的有哪些嘛?
<kengyu> shang, 繁體中文，簡體中文
<shang> kengyu: thanks!
<shang> lol
 * kengyu 逃
 * shang 緩緩拿起大刀
#ubuntu-tw 2012-06-01
<Chat4091> Hi
<Dofin> Hi
#ubuntu-tw 2012-06-02
<zhenbeiju> byonk, 小蛇 ，，哈哈
<byonk> @~@
<zhenbeiju> byonk,  很久不见 哈哈
<byonk> 嗯嗯~
<sweeet_mey> ·•haii•· (• ˆ⌣ˆ •) 
<sweeet_mey> what's going here?
<HelloWorld321> !english
#ubuntu-tw 2013-05-27
<Vdragon> ubuntu-tw.org 似乎沒有此 IRC 頻道的連結？
<Vdragon> 在 Wiki 中看到了@@
<TheKK> Vdragon: 不過沒什麼人說話
<FourDollars> Yo~
<FourDollars> 話話話話話
<Vdragon> www
<Vdragon> 我在想是不適合把某些發問的人引導到這裡來...
<TheKK> Vdragon: 應該可行？這裏問問題也可以及時反映
<Vdragon> 如果問題解決再把 IRC log 貼回去就好了
<Vdragon> 雖然我覺得弄個 askubuntu.tw 會比較好
<ubunbo> 咳咳
#ubuntu-tw 2013-05-30
<vetwangcn> 好
<vetwangcn> 新人
<rick_> 4
<Chocolate> Hi
<Chocolate> 大家好
<tonytony1an> Hi, all. I am wondering if there is any way to type Chinese in terminal with gcin IM system.
<tonytony1an> I've googled it for a whole day but in vain... Orz
<tonytony1an> also tried im-config.
#ubuntu-tw 2013-05-31
<vetwangcn> 请问.rmk和.mk有什么区别？
<vetwangcn> 请问.rmk和.mk有什么区别？
<vetwangcn> 请问.rmk和.mk有什么区别？
#ubuntu-tw 2013-06-01
<XDS2010> can someone help me translate a error i ran into ?
<XDS2010> its in chinese i believe
<XDS2010> http://imagebin.org/259849
<XDS2010> FredC:  can you help us out ?
<FredC> XDS2010, what?
<XDS2010> http://cl.ly/image/0w13010C380H , the top image what does it say ? (the one in pink)
<XDS2010> nevermind found it. it says "unknown error" in english. thanks guys
#ubuntu-tw 2014-05-26
<kuanyui1> 有沒有什麼方法可以阻止pidgin不要一直跳NickServ的視窗出來？種花網路動不動就會斷線一下，然後IRC NickServ就會跳出來煩你一下orz
<kuanyui1> 還是有沒有什麼線上IRC服務，可以永不下線，又可以用pidgin收到離線訊息之類的（...有可能嗎）
<s991533> 找一台主機掛irssi吧
<a0000778> kuanyui1: 印象中 irssi有自動登入的功能
<kuanyui1> pidgin也有自動登入，我的問題是種花奠信的網路常常斷線，然後每次斷線完自動重新連線，pidgin也會自動連一次IRC server，然後該死的NickServ就會跳出來跟你靠杯一次
<kuanyui1> pidgin的system tray icon也會狂閃，結果打開一看又是NickServ，煩人至極。
<s991533> irssi好像沒這困擾
#ubuntu-tw 2014-05-28
<a0000778> Ubuntu 14.04 Chrome網址列在特定情況下不能打中文 有人遇到？
#ubuntu-tw 2014-05-31
<TomLin> 我可以請問一下，kubuntu wifi是否穩定
#ubuntu-tw 2015-05-30
<hai> 有人再嘛？
#ubuntu-tw 2015-05-31
<hai> 有人在嗎?
<inndy> Hi
<wtm> 如何在irc中发彩色字？
#ubuntu-tw 2017-05-31
<fishtw> 早安，...打給後
#ubuntu-tw 2017-06-01
<fishtw> 早上好
#ubuntu-tw 2017-06-02
<fishtw> 早安
#ubuntu-tw 2017-06-03
<fishtw> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2018-06-01
<chcl2050> 二三子，中午好。
<chcl2050> 哦呵，沒有人呀。
#ubuntu-tw 2019-05-28
<rypervenche> 哈囉～我有兩個問題，可是不是關於ubuntu. 台灣人說「匝道器」還是「閘道器」？然後「閘道器」跟「閘道」有什麼不同？
